# Call for xrays!



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

If you have xrays from MTB injuries post em.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Let's play name that injury.

Before:










After:


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hmmm!*

Almost looks like an inferior dislocation that was reset.

If I am wrong, please enlighten me!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BoiseBoy said:


> Almost looks like an inferior dislocation that was reset.
> 
> If I am wrong, please enlighten me!


Close....

posterior dislocation. Second pix is post-reduction.

From this past Saturday. Didn't feel great


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Close....
> 
> posterior dislocation. Second pix is post-reduction.
> 
> From this past Saturday. Didn't feel great


owwwwwww


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BoiseBoy said:


> Almost looks like an inferior dislocation that was reset.
> 
> If I am wrong, please enlighten me!


Saw my ortho today. Based on the x-ray & MRI he says it is indeed inferior and not posterior.

Well done. Would have been nice if they did a lateral view 

And now it's on to surgery for me....

:cryin:


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Good luck*

Unfortunately, my enjoyment of reading your Xrays correctly has come at your expense!

Word of advise, be complient with your restrictions that the MD gives you post surgery, very important.

Here's to quick healing.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BoiseBoy said:


> Word of advise, be complient with your restrictions that the MD gives you post surgery, very important.


Don't you know physicians make the worst patients? 

For real entertainment I could post the MRI images. Not so pretty.

I've already consulted with an ortho in my group who is passing me on to those who specialize in shoulders. Looks like this ski season is over for me and I'm hoping to be back in action in the spring. What to do about my left shoulder, which I've previously dislocated and has a large Hill-Sachs & SLAP tear, is still up in the air.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

More fun to post real metal doing its thing


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

I cannot figure out how to get them on the computer. I have them on disk in a program called Horizon MI by McKesson Imaging. Anyone know how to save them from the disK? I have tried all the normal ways. thanks


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Same problem here...*

You'll probably have to take a screenshot.


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

*Clavicle repair....*

Here's a shot of my shoulder upgrade... Surgery was two weeks ago. I also suffered a mild concusion and remember no details whatsoever about the crash. All I know is that I was riding down some wooden stairs in my back yard. Next thing I knew I was standing int the in the x-ray room getting some shots taken. Lucky for me my wife was outside with me. She found me piled up but didn't see the crash. The x-ray posted is from my follow up appt. last wednesday.









later,

simp


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Impy said:


> If you have xrays from MTB injuries post em.


Before surgery:









After surgery:









After second surgery:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I've got X rays but*

please tell me how to go from an X ray to posting it here. Did you all have a digitalized image that you loaded into your computer? Even then please explain how it gets posted here. Thanks.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

xcguy said:


> please tell me how to go from an X ray to posting it here. Did you all have a digitalized image that you loaded into your computer? Even then please explain how it gets posted here. Thanks.


I had a CD from my hospital x-rays however my ortho didn't have that resource so I took my camera to the office visit and took pictures of the x-rays on the lightboard.

I wish I had thought of that a few years ago for my wrist as well.


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 16, 2006)

Not an MTB injury but my riding, and life in general, will be more comfortable once I've healed.

I was born with flat feet and after years of overpronating the Nevicular bone on my left foot was deteriorating and becoming very painful to live with. So, my doc referred me to a specialist and they fixed it.

First pic is pre-op and shows both feet. Look at the inside of the left foot and notice the difference in bone size and color from left foot to right foot.










Now the post-op pics. The first is the same view, left foot only, showing the work that was done. They resurfaced the deteriorating Nevicular bone and to hold it up in place (think of it as the keystone in an arch) they reattached the tendon using the two anchors that you see. To allow the tendon (gastromecus I think) to reach they cut it high up in my calf, pulled it down, and attached it to the bone. By tightening that tendon the bone is held in place and the arch is maintained.










The second pic shows the screw that is being used to secure the bone graft that was installed in the outside of my foot. They split that bone, install the graft, and then screw it all down. Apparently, lengthening the bone on the outside of the foot pushes everything around to the inside and helps to align the bones properly so that the arch is maintained.










So, I'm just about 10 weeks post op, I can walk with a limp, and I've started to road bike. I can't wait till this thing finishes healing so I can get my fat ass up off the couch. I tried mountain biking one day about a week ago but the vibrations were more than I could deal with. Plus, after the first crash where I instinctively caught myself with my feet, which hurt like hell, I had to just ride it in when I crashed and that got old in a hurry.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess I'll have to ask for mine next time I see the doc.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

See avatar


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

August 5 2005 here is the link I don't suggest getting hit by a car in an alleycat race!! Not a MTB injury but I was riding a bike and I am just now getting back on the bike...

Here are the before and after and healing x-rays


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

Do they ever remove the plates, or are they now a permanant fixture?


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

bluebomberx said:


> Do they ever remove the plates, or are they now a permanant fixture?


Nope mine are staying... Althogh when my got infected they did remove the Nial (rod) and replace it with a new clean (and slightly larger diameter) nail I got to keep the screws but not the nail


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

These are some pretty dang gruesome breaks. I will try to get some pics of my wrist brakes. I don't have a scanner lol.


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's my wifes C1 fracture demonstrated by a CT image/slice. She lawn darted over the bars and onto the top of her helmet. Needless to say, 2006 was a difficult year, but we did get married when the halo came off! :thumbsup: 

The second pic shows the healing 4 months post accident.


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

*my broke ankle*


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Dirty D said:


> Here's my wifes C1 fracture demonstrated by a CT image/slice. She lawn darted over the bars and onto the top of her helmet. Needless to say, 2006 was a difficult year, but we did get married when the halo came off! :thumbsup:
> 
> The second pic shows the healing 4 months post accident.


Ouch. Jeffersons' are nasty injuries.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)




----------

